
I Tried VR Porn, and It Was Weird - bswen
http://kotaku.com/i-tried-vr-porn-and-it-was-weird-1689987385
======
FLUX-YOU
>If nothing else, it will help you hide your porn better, seeing as it will be
strapped to your face.

Well, they might not be able to see your porn, but you'll still leak metadata
while watching it.

~~~
monitron
> leak metadata

Is that a euphemism for failing to discreetly watch VR porn on the train
because back in reality you're sporting a raging boner?

~~~
nkozyra
There might be a more obvious euphemism there

------
justonepost
I've tried this. I concur with not so much the author but "the friend" of the
author -- you definitely will have a real sense of intimacy with the actor,
especially if they make eye contact and smile warmly at the VR camera, as if
they are really happy to be there with you.

And what's particularly interesting is that afterwards, you can really
remember the whole thing. It's like it really happened and the memory is even
an enjoyable one if the acting vibes were good.

What I think would be fun and wish I could try with my girlfriend would be for
her to take the part of the actress and do what she does while I lied back and
watched the HMD. I even volunteered for her to wear the HMD (there are videos
with female POV), and >I< would do what the guy does. From what I've read you
can develop an incredible sense of presence with such fun and games.

No luck, of course. She just laughed and thought I was cray cray.

------
98Windows
I think many people will suffer from this invention. Our brain did not evolve
to be in an environment with access to so much sexual stimulation, people are
already becoming addicted to porn and rewiring their brains to only be turned
on by pixels on a screen. This results in erectile dysfunction when they
actually try to have sex and decreased energy and motivation in their lives.
Just look at some of the stories on the pornfree and noFap subreddits to see
what kind of problems porn can cause.

Personally I'd hope to try VR Porn once or twice in my life, further than I
can't see the value in it. I believe that sexual energy is a finite resource
that should be spent wisely on people you love, not in cold virtual realities.

------
zepolud
Next keynote by Carmack might be on accidentally solving the Fermi paradox.

~~~
brownbat
Sometimes I look at app game markets and think, "Wow, humanity is burning a
lot of cycles on perfecting distraction... that doesn't seem safe."

Usually I just load up HN or Total War to forget about it...

~~~
kiba
We'll be left with people who preferred 'RL' experience over 'VR'.

They will be the ones who reproduce, while the rest of humanity are trapped by
'VR'.

~~~
dullcrisp
Do you guys think people had this same conversation when pornographic films
were first created?

~~~
wongarsu
Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it. I'm not even
sure whether that part of history is recorded.

------
auxym
I can't help to be reminded of the "Don't date robots" PSA video from
Futurama.

[https://vimeo.com/12915013](https://vimeo.com/12915013)

------
super-serial
Where's that guy with anxiety from yesterday? Strap this to his head and put
him in extremely awkward situations of close personal contact. Have the app
give instructions on strategies for dealing with anxiety so he can try those
things out.

Someone should make that... I'm not into VR yet and have too many other
projects or I would.

~~~
pizzeys
This is indeed an area of research, you're not unique in seeing this use
(sorry! :D)

I am agoraphobic and am aware of, though have not participated in, virtual
reality assisted exposure therapy programs for agoraphobics. It's early days,
but there's people working on it.

It's particularly exciting for agoraphobia and certain other anxiety issues
which respond very well to exposure, but exposure is expensive and difficult
to do and takes a lot of work on behalf of the patient and practitioner,
whereas VR obviously makes things easier if you can make it work as well.

------
kaybe
The layout that allows comments by paragraph is really interesting, first time
I've seen that.

~~~
pearjuice
I guess you have never read a Medium article?

------
codeshaman
If the experience is so real, will it be possible to fall in love with the VR
characters ?

The shit future generations will have to deal with is amazingly complicated,
at least that's one of the good parts of getting old(er) and old-school-ish.

~~~
corysama
The question is not "Can it happen?" The question is "How widespread will it
be?" A small percentage of people have already demonstrated falling in love
with dating sims, realdolls and anime characters to the point of taking their
"waifus" out on physical dates and couples vacations.

My experience in mass-market products has taught me that when you reach a very
large number of people, you are going to affect a small number of them much
more strongly than you would have ever imagined. When VR goes mass market, it
will be a positive force for a huge number of people and a negative one for
hopefully a much smaller number. Like cars vs car crashes, we'll have to weigh
the benefits based on statistics rather than possibilities.

------
dynofuz
after legalizing gay marriage/sex, the next big hurdle will be the legality of
robosexuals

~~~
krylon
"If anyone asks, you're my debugger." ;-)

------
Kiro
OT but what's up with all the references?

------
pearjuice
>New York Times, 2032: waifu's rights organization want new laws regarding
piracy of their members

------
tzakrajs
Maybe if the author wasn't such a prude, this would have been more enjoyable
to read.

~~~
tzakrajs
Downvote me you prudes. Hell ban me for all I care about this wretched site.

